
Ask HN: Why there is no app to convert your humming to instrumental? - econcon
I think a lot of people can hum a melody or entirely mimick how a instrument is being played all through their voice while learning to play a instrument takes a long time. Why isn&#x27;t there any app which can do this?<p>I like to think, I can mimick a melody played on a flute using my whistling technique but I find it weird that no app exists to achieve this.
======
troydavis
Try Apple’s free Music Memos for iOS. It converts any input, including humming
and singing, to a series of pitches: [https://www.apple.com/music-
memos/](https://www.apple.com/music-memos/)

